
Disney finally nails free-roaming wireless power delivery - william_hc
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/02/disney-room-scale-wireless-power-transfer/
======
hbcondo714
Interesting Disney took on wireless charging on their own. Apple supposedly
partnered with a 3rd party[1] to bring wireless charging to future iPhones. Of
course the scale is different but concept is the same but Disney's approach
requires the room to be 'purpose-built'.

[1] [https://www.zacks.com/stock/news/243363/is-apple-aapl-
teamin...](https://www.zacks.com/stock/news/243363/is-apple-aapl-teaming-up-
with-energous-corp-watt)

------
pbw
Just wondering how would Disney benefit from this type of basic hardware
research?

~~~
nrb
At the absolute minimum, I'm sure Walt Disney Imagineering would love to find
creative uses for this in their theme parks.

